
Can Facebook sway elections? - pratap103
Giving Facebook&#x27;s power to sway public opinion, do you think it could influence elections? Did you think it affected this one?
======
anigbrowl
Yes. did it affect this one, not by design but it was certainly leveraged as a
platform.

